# Health Operations Centre



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi 

Just wanted to know if someone has the latest updates for the processing of meds from HOC sydney for 176 State sponsored visa. Mine was received by HOC on 10-03-09.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI, 

they normally take 3-6 weeks to process the meds. once done, they take another week or two to process the application further before taking the final decision. all in all it takes anything between 6 weeks to 2 months.. wait, u might hear frm them soon.

cheers
a


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI,
> 
> they normally take 3-6 weeks to process the meds. once done, they take another week or two to process the application further before taking the final decision. all in all it takes anything between 6 weeks to 2 months.. wait, u might hear frm them soon.
> 
> ...


So anj enjoying your new role as MOD  good that you have something to divert your mind from the SS application 

about the meds ... someone from a different forum got the latest updates and according to that the HOC is now processing the meds received on 10-03-09. So I guess I could hear from my CO very soon ...wooow I am so excited 

Regards ,
Abhijeet


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. thanks abhijeet.. problem is, i hv so much work right now that I am really not able to think beyond that.. and then my inlaws r over, so tht is taking all the time in the world. with all the cooking and what not, and then my maid has not turned up so add cleaning and dishes to it.. and now the mod bit.. gosh, am i tired or what just talkin about it 
good u reminded me about the application.. got to start thinkin about it again, shudnt ignore anything n anyone


----------

